# Okay...I did what I tell others not to do - using an off brand heat press - my review



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

So....I always tell people buy a name brand heat press, Hix, stahls, hotronix etc... not a chinese press....well I did buy one...reason...had to...My hix press is having heating element problems and will get corrected by Hix ( I think) but my press went out on Friday...3 days ago...I had a $300 dollar job that I need the press for...and of course on Friday at 4 PM there is no way to get repairs or a new press in time for a Sunday press (now almost done)...I live almost 200 miles from Carson City Nevada so I called Sunie.com (they sell the Seiki press direct and on ebay) and they had a 15x15 digital press in stock...They agreed to meet me on Saturday. I drove up and picked up the press..$259 with a 3 year warranty on all parts (to include the digital stuff) I am almost half through and the press is working fine. So at the end of today I will have made enough to pay the cost. Oddly enough if you buy this press on ebay...only 6 months warranty....

Impressions...sort of a standard press with full digital temp/time. Center adjustment knob and seems sturdy enough. The adjustment knob is rather stiff to turn...maybe because it is still new. The temp seem pretty accurate according to my heat gun. I would not have purchased unless I was in the time line constraints I had but it has gotten me out of a jam

If I develop problems I will post here


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Okay...I did what I tell others not to do*

Hi Charles. I imported my swingaway presses direct from China. I worked out my costings on them lasting six months, then I'd upgrade. They are all still working and being used on a daily basis.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Okay...I did what I tell others not to do*

I am glad the sunie has helped you out of a jam,, I am a sunie owner since march and It has helped me start my business as well.
Sandy Jo


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Okay...I did what I tell others not to do*

Definently keep us updated, because there is a reason why you buy brand names, and you might have not run into that reason yet. or may not for a couple of months! let us know how it goes~


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Okay...I did what I tell others not to do*

Hey Charles, you won't regret your purchase, my sunie got me started and never gave me a problem, now i own a Mighty and have the sunie as a back up.


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Okay...I did what I tell others not to do*

did you get the HP3805 or HP4801. for $10, what is the difference between these two?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Okay...I did what I tell others not to do*

I think the only difference is the $249 one is the earlier version and maybe not be available much longer. Some cosmetic difference I am told. I am almost done with my emergency press and things are going just fine...so if it breaks tomorrow, I am out nothing but my drive (I won $76 at a slot machine at the Nugget)..so right now I am content...

We will see what Hix does about my heating element.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Okay...I did what I tell others not to do*

Charles, 
For my sunie,, It is kind of a prehistoric, idea but it works,, for me, on my t-shirt setting for the pressure, i took a black marker and made 3 black marks on the screw threads, above the metal piece and below the metal piece.
When i adjust the pressure screw knob for sweats or whatever, i can see if i can went 1 or 1 and 1/2 turns, and return to where i was before, because of the black perm marker on the screw,
HOpe this makes sense if not i will post a pic


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

That was great of them to meet you on a Saturday! So Sunie Heat Presses are distributed out of Carson, NV?

It's great that you can get your money's worth out of the machine and have a backup if you need it, or sell it and still have gotten a good deal.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I have heard good things about the sunie press before, but I was skeptical. I may consider one for my mobile set up. I really find it hard not to take my Hix on the road. It has been my rock and I like to roll with it on the road. .... JB


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you for posting this, Charles. Yeah, I agree, kudos to Sunie for meeting on a Saturday, tha's awesome, I think it speaks volumes. PLUS, you got to stop at the Nugget! Haha, I was giggling at that one! I wish you the best of luck with it in any manner you use it, as well as with the Hix. But if I can, I'd like to say thank you again for sharing. These reviews are so helpful.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

actually I think the Sunie heat press is a 'Seiki press' but sold by Sunie.com. At least the name on the box was Seiki...as well as the same name on their vinyl cutter..

I have now completed the job I needed and so I am a happy camper at this point. I am talking to Hix about the problem with my old HT400..It could be the thermostat which means I have to buy...but with the temp readings all over the place on the press....I tend to think it is a heating element but then maybe could be the thermostat but I don't know why the thermostat would have variances on the upper plate...but they are to call me back..

As to adjusting the pressure, there is not a lot of differences between the new press and the Hix except the Hix adjusting knob is at the rear and the new press has it over the center


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

well...now the results of Hix support...Not so good...here was the issue I was having..

in doing sublimation...worked just fine...but I had a transfer set that I bought in early aug...It was like a plastisol transfer and when pressed some small portions of the transfer did not adhere....I as upset..next in Long Beach two weeks ago...took the transfers back...the company pressed my transfer on my shirt with their press...perfect...385F for 5 seconds...came home tried the same setting...nada...cut a transfer intop four pieces and pressed at several temps/time..same issue...that is when I had to buy the Seiki Press from Sunie. And I got a good press

This AM I called Hix..talked to tech rep...got the run around for the most part..since sublimation press worked..and transfer did not, they said it was the transfer...when I explained the test I did and results were the same...then Tech Support says well maybe the bottom platen...the pad had weakened and was not giving good even pressure. but when I told them I had use a teflon pad and also Lous Tee pad it...they suggested I use an old sweater under the shirt to maybe make it even..

They were not in a receptive mood about the heating element...suggesting maybe a thermostat..something not under warranty..

Next suggestion...ship back to kansas for testing...at my expense...hell that costs more than the new press. 

So I guess just give up on the tech support and use this press for sublimation...reason sublimation might work with a spotty element is that the sublimation turns the ink into a gas and it will permeate the garment easily under the right temp/pressure...

Now I wonder why Hix is taking hard line about the element...even with readings from and IR gun shows variances in temp...and they are right on with the new press....

maybe buying a name press is not the absolute way to go...my justification is that with a three warranty on all parts...I can buy this cheapie 4 times and not exceed what I paid for the Hix!...

I will keep all posted..


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

wow that warranty information changes everything, and needs to be posted on the other Cheap Heat Press thread, to show that just because you always buy name brand, doesn't mean you are always going to get the best service.

If you do decide to sell that Seiki. ...mmmm rrhhgghmm cough cough


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

charles95405 said:


> actually I think the Sunie heat press is a 'Seiki press' but sold by Sunie.com. At least the name on the box was Seiki...as well as the same name on their vinyl cutter..
> 
> I have now completed the job I needed and so I am a happy camper at this point. I am talking to Hix about the problem with my old HT400..It could be the thermostat which means I have to buy...but with the temp readings all over the place on the press....I tend to think it is a heating element but then maybe could be the thermostat but I don't know why the thermostat would have variances on the upper plate...but they are to call me back..
> 
> As to adjusting the pressure, there is not a lot of differences between the new press and the Hix except the Hix adjusting knob is at the rear and the new press has it over the center


when you said Seiki it rang a bell. That is where I got my Roland blades for my JSi cutter I had.. 5 for 18 bucks. great deal and only used 2 before selling the init. Now I have a Roland and using the same blade for the last year.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Amazing, and thank you, Charles. It's great to be able to get your opionion on the press. I am not on a band wagon for either the name brand or the off brand presses. I've not, nor will I, stand on one side or the other. I feel the experiences can be good and bad on both sides, but, I do always feel there can be merit and value to the better performing off brand equipment. I am actually kind of glad you are one of the folks that is going to be testing out the Sunie, Charles. 

Spank has a great point. Has this thread been linked to the Ebay press thread yet? Is this the same model that is the favored model in that thread? It really should be linked and noted that the warranty is much longer when not purchased on Ebay. 

Who Lincoln? I mean linking? Who's up for it?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Update... I have now got almost a week of work done with the Sunie press..and still going just fine. I did use and IR gun to check the old Hix Press (purchased in 2003) and found some significant variances in the heat. So I am sure that my issue was heating element related. Odd but it works okay with sublimation...50-60 seconds dwell time...but does not do well on plastisol transfers as portions of the transfer do not adhere to the material but works okay on the new press...But for now I have given up on the Hix warranty and I guess I needed a backup press anyway.

By the way Lou....I had also purchased some cutter blades from Sunie for my GX24 and they worked just fine.


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks for the updated Charles!


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

Charles you still using that Sunie? How's it holding up? Have you done any IR temp readings on it to see if there are any variances?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Still using the unit...no problems and going great. IR reading vary very little. Pretty even reading across the platen


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for the update. I hope this is a viable option for a less expensive press. I know there are a lot of people wanting/needing this option. .... JB


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm definently in the wanting/needing category. I've got everything ready to go, now just need a cold $300 and I'll be printing! I am now taking donations for witty jokes, great dance moves, and angelic-like singing. . .


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

$300.....??? Merely a day's wages... Surely ???


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

The Day's Wages are being used to feed the kids. 

And by kids, I mean my belly.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have to add that the sunie store is just about 150 miles away and I felt comfortable that I could go to their store and pout if something went wrong;;;but so far all is as it should be


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I too have used the sunie since march,, and it have been a gem for me.,
I have just purchased another press, with the money I have made from this lil hunie sunie,,
I purchase a mighty, so i can leave one set for tees and one set for hoodies, and crewnecks,,
I would not be afraid to purchase another sunie and proble will be get a larger one from sunie,, the mighty was a great find on ebay.. and could not resist,,
The only downfall i have withmy sunie,, is the upper plate does not open wide, and my first few months, i burned the heck out of my knuckles peeling transfers....because of this I have learned a roll, of technique instead of a straight up peel.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Know this is about the sunie heat press but anyone use either of their mug presses?
Been thinking about one.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

freebird1963 said:


> Know this is about the sunie heat press but anyone use either of their mug presses?
> Been thinking about one.
> 
> Thanks
> Mark


There was a member of our forums here that was using it and said he was going to post the results. Haven't heard anything yet, can't find his post either. 

As far as the sunie...I have both sunie heat press and the cutter that's been working real good and i also own a Mighty press as well. All i have to say is this cheap sunie press got me rich! made me lots of money(Okay i exagerated i didn't get rich)but it did make me about $6000 bucks so far in a couple months doing it part time. Not bad for just doing it part time.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

sjidohair said:


> The only downfall i have withmy sunie,, is the upper plate does not open wide, and my first few months, i burned the heck out of my knuckles peeling transfers....


I stick to swingaway presses for that very reason. 


I agree with Ambitious that if something can make you money, I really don't care where its produced..... $$$$$


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Does anyone know if the sunie is marketed in the UK?


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Possibly here. Although they not listing any flat presses at the moment.

eBay UK Shop - SUNIE FACTORY OUTLET: Heat Press Supplies, Mug Heat Presses


----------



## Crier Lady (Sep 4, 2007)

I purchased a Sunie mug press about a year ago. I have had no problems at all. I use it for sublimation, and have been very happy. I have had many large orders, and the last mug looked as good as the first. And when I need a new heat press, I will be purchasing from Sunie! Very good service, and quick delivery.


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

ambitious said:


> There was a member of our forums here that was using it and said he was going to post the results. Haven't heard anything yet, can't find his post either.
> 
> As far as the sunie...I have both sunie heat press and the cutter that's been working real good and i also own a Mighty press as well. All i have to say is this cheap sunie press got me rich! made me lots of money(Okay i exagerated i didn't get rich)but it did make me about $6000 bucks so far in a couple months doing it part time. Not bad for just doing it part time.


How do you make $6000 in a couple of months?! 

What kind of shirts are you printing? Printing wholesale for customers or are you printing your own stuff for retail?


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

On hose sunie mug presses. I see two. One has the mug laying down (MP250) and the other upright (MP3105) . Is there a reason to go with one over the other ?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Crier Lady (Sep 4, 2007)

My preference was the #MP250 (mug on the side). On a large mug, vase, etc., you are able to put your transfer anywhere on the mug, rather than just at the top or bottom.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

spankthafunk said:


> How do you make $6000 in a couple of months?!
> 
> What kind of shirts are you printing? Printing wholesale for customers or are you printing your own stuff for retail?


Vinyl, plastisols, inkjet t-shirts. Some wholesale and the majority retail (Custom Made)i have a lot of friends (i mean a lot) and when i first started printing the word started going around that i was doing this and orders just started kicking in. Also i have a hook up with a couple little league soccer, baseball, volleyball teams that are constantly ordering.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

spankthafunk said:


> How do you make $6000 in a couple of months?!


That's only about $600 week. 

If you are going to spend out money on equipment, you want the best possible return on your investment. 

When you work for somebody else you generally get paid a fixed rate, when you work for yourself there are no limitations. 

Ambitious doesn't have his 'handle' for no reason.
.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

i got my china press 2 years ago and still have no problem with it. I'll only encounter problem in pressing a plastisol design from prowolrd, i think plastisol is very sensitive in pressure/temp setting but heat transfer paper and vinyl i got no problem.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

MYDAMIT said:


> i got my china press 2 years ago and still have no problem with it. I'll only encounter problem in pressing a plastisol design from prowolrd, i think plastisol is very sensitive in pressure/temp setting but heat transfer paper and vinyl i got no problem.


I encountered the same problem with a different vendor with plastisols. Just to let you know that most instructions on temp and time and pressure that the vendor recommends are not that great. So through trial and error i had to figured out my own settings for plastisols. And as far as Vinyl and inkjet i have to agree that it goes real smooth. What kind of press do you own?


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

i got like this
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-15X15-T-SHIRT-HEAT-PRESS-MACHINE-15-x-15-BLACK_W0QQitemZ280265538797QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280265538797&_trkparms=72%3A1163|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14

but i think center pressure is great if you buy a heat press not like the one i used the button plate is the one adjusting the level of pressure. If your buttom platen is not straight or level you will got uneven pressure. Because that's happened to my press but i just add a washer to make it level. I found one in ebay that has centered pressure(china press)
15 x 15 Sublimation English Style Heat Transfer Machine - eBay (item 150287949239 end time Sep-02-08 20:04:16 PDT)
next time i'll buy this one.


----------



## Krikon (Jun 15, 2006)

Can you plug the sunie 15x15 press to any regular outlet at home?

I got a hix press a few years ago that i had to sell cause i could not plug it in and now im kinda scared to death to make the same misstake but i just have to have another go at making t-shirts.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I am running my Sunie(Seiki) heat press that is plugged into a normal 20 amp circuit


----------



## txkustomgrafix (Jun 1, 2007)

I wish I could have good reviews for the chinese 16x20 press I purchased. I now sits on my garage floor as a door stop. Took the loss and purchased a stahls unit. I am glad yours worked out ok.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

txkustomgrafix said:


> I wish I could have good reviews for the chinese 16x20 press I purchased. I now sits on my garage floor as a door stop. Took the loss and purchased a stahls unit. I am glad yours worked out ok.


Who was the manufacturer you bought your press from?


----------



## txkustomgrafix (Jun 1, 2007)

I will have to go look at the brand again it again when I get home from work.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

txkustomgrafix said:


> I wish I could have good reviews for the chinese 16x20 press I purchased. I now sits on my garage floor as a door stop. Took the loss and purchased a stahls unit. I am glad yours worked out ok.


what is the problem of your china 16x20?maybe i can fix it?


----------



## jclynn67 (Mar 11, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> Odd but it works okay with sublimation...50-60 seconds dwell time...but does not do well on plastisol transfers as portions of the transfer do not adhere to the material but works okay on the new press.


Charles, this is the same problem I have with my Hix ... JPSS presses wonderfully with 30 second dwell time ... plastisol transfers don't work ... small portions don't adhere at all ... so frustrating ... cleaning the press did help but still having issues. Wish Hix would stand behind their heat press! If you figure out anything please share with us!
Thanks,
Jody


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hix sure did not back up the heating element lifetime warranty for...anyway I press plastisol now with not problems...I press...medium pressure,330F for 6 seconds..works everytime...this is using the el cheapie chinese press...

I wonder if the not sticking is in the same quadrant of the press...you too could have heating even process


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Jody, have you checked your press for heating element issues. It sounds like you may have some heating coils not working properly. I suggest you check the press with a IR heat gun( I got mine at harbor freight tools for $39). This tool has helped me adjust my press that does not have a temp readout. .... JB


----------



## jclynn67 (Mar 11, 2007)

Thank you both for your replies,
Really frustrated with Hix and think I need a new heat press and it won't be a Hix since they don't do what they say they do. They must be into politics! May have to look into the one Charles bought! I don't have an IR gun and they don't sell them at the local hardware store ... will maybe look for one online ... although it won't do any good cause Hix won't stand behind it. Thats the breaks of living in rural America ... thankful for internet!

I kept thinking it was something I was doing wrong ... but I did everything as per the directions to no avail.

Thanks for your replies,
Jody


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Jody...here is a link to Harbor Fright....
.Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices

$29.99 and is like one of mine...it can sure show you any heat variances on the Hix..


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

charles95405 said:


> Jody...here is a link to Harbor Fright....
> .Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices
> 
> $29.99 and is like one of mine...it can sure show you any heat variances on the Hix..


 They lowered the price after I bought mine. I'm not going to complain, I have a location 25 mins rom me ,so I don't have to order and wait. ... JB


----------



## jclynn67 (Mar 11, 2007)

Thank you Charles & JB, 
I appreciate your help ... I will check them out and probably get one ordered yet this week.

Jody


----------



## Bringselpup (Oct 10, 2007)

Charles, sometimes you have to go to the top. Call up and ask for the name of the pres/owner whomever it is at the very top. Ask how to fax or email them. Then tell that person what's up and explain that you feel HIX isn't standing behind the lifetime warranty. AND tell them you've posted as such on the internet. Keep us updated. Sometimes you have to make a big enough stink that it becomes worth it to make you happy.

I'd even say post the name and contact info when you get it. Let them hear from all of us that we are concerned that HIX is blowing off a warranty claim.


----------



## jclynn67 (Mar 11, 2007)

Charles, please update us on the new press and if you have made any progress with your hix press. I really don't have the money to purchase a new press but not able to do plastisol transfers either .

Thanks,
Jody


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I am still using the sunie press and so far so good. I have not used the Hix for a couple of months...too much hassle 

I may buy another press later, but for now this is serving my needs very well.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

My Sunie is doing awesome as well, and i really see no difference between my mighty and sunie,


----------



## susies1955 (Oct 30, 2008)

Charles and Sandy Jo,
Thanks for the updates!
I just recently ordered a Sunie/Seiki from ProWorld. They are on back order and I'm hoping I will receive it before Christmas. Ed says I should. 
It is funny. Every time I do a search now for anything to do with heat transfer all I see is ProWorld, ProWorld, ProWorld. Ed sure does get his advertising out there.
I can't wait to get it so I can play! I will probably have tons of questions so get ready. 
Susie


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

susie,, You will have tons of questions,, but once you get the basics down, you will be helping others,, we will be here to answer all those first scarey questions for you, and susie, make sure and get 2 Teflon sheets to protect your garments and your platen,(the top plate)
also when shopping for turkey goodies, grab some white block cleaners,, like mr easer,, they are the best to clean your sheets before and after each press.
Sandy jo


----------



## susies1955 (Oct 30, 2008)

Sandy Jo,
You don't live near northern NY do you???? 
I have 2 Teflon sheets coming. 
So I need 'something' like a Mr Eraser? I have never bought one of those but I think I know what you mean. I'm suppose to clean both Teflon sheets off with it?
Thanks,
Susie


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

susie, Yes, the white blocks and they are wonderful to clean your sinks off with too and tubds,,,but you will need them to wipe down your teflon sheets, before each use and after, so no ink in transfered to the next garment,
also when you press, and after you peel, i do another press for 5 secs with the teflon sheet over garment,, and let cool and peel, that way on transfers it is kinda a insurance thing the ink is in the garment,, well.
On vinyl I do the same thing, but peel it hot the 2nd time.

pandoras box has opened and your name is inside for some fun, 
This is a very fun business, you devolpe it how you want,, none of our business's are the same,


----------



## susies1955 (Oct 30, 2008)

Sandy Jo,
It isn't necessary to clean the bottom teflon sheet right? I mean the ink is on the top of the shirt. 
Thanks for all the tips.
Susie


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

If you have a design on front and back, yes clean both, if you are only puttin design on front,, no, just clean top one,
You are very welcome for the help,, this is exactly how i got started,, last march.. 
wow, and now i make Rhinestone Transfers, stock and custom heat transfers, cut vinyl, screenprint, and i feel in this business, i am keeping everthing in house,, not giving the $$ away,,.


----------



## susies1955 (Oct 30, 2008)

Sandy Jo,
Thanks! I've been doing some searching here to learn about Rhinestone Transfers. Sounds fun.
Have a nice night,
Susie


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Susie,, 
Do a Search for Rhinestone Transfer Lesson #1
there is also a lesson #2 and #3, if i can help you, let me know..


----------



## susies1955 (Oct 30, 2008)

Ok Sandy Jo I'll do that. 
Thanks,
Susie


----------



## mnoble2 (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm looking to pick up a low cost press in the LA/socal area.

Is this the same unit? updated model?

15X15 DIGITAL HEAT PRESS MACHINE TRANSFER T-SHIRT 15 X - eBay (item 220331690827 end time Dec-24-08 19:17:46 PST)


They'll charge me 215 if I pick it up locally.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Some things to be careful about:
No warranty, no satisfaction guarantee, the pad is not adhered to the base, the shipping cost should be less than $20 if you are local..


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

If you are looking on Ebay look for the name Sunie they are the ones that we are talking about and yes Sunie does have warranty!!!! (Hope this helps)


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Matt....The machine shown is not the Sunie like the one I bought...I think if you buy Sunie from them in Carson City, NV you get a 3 yr warranty...but on eBay I think there is only a 90 day warranty....not sure but I think that is what I recall from earlier research


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

If you buy from www.sunie.com then yes you get the three year warranty!!

If you buy from them on Ebay from the same company then you get 90 day warranty, but you all so are bidding on them and can get it lot cheaper I got mine for $150 with shipping back 1 year ago.

Before they where known here and people told us not to buy now that there is enough people that did buy them and used them to show they work now others are selling and buying them!!


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t36141-5.html

This was the first post about Sunie Press.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Funny how we are all in there defending our sunie. All i can say now, is that cheapy purchase helped me upgrade to better equipment.


----------



## norwalktee (Nov 10, 2005)

mnoble2 said:


> I'm looking to pick up a low cost press in the LA/socal area.
> 
> Is this the same unit? updated model?
> 
> ...


Make sure there's a warranty and that they have warranty service locally. I bought a cheap press in LA and had a couple of problems with it. The seller fixed the problems quickly at no charge. Ask if they'll let you press a garment on the actual press you want to purchase. PM me if you want to know the places LA area businesses, that I know of, that carry cheap presses.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Be careful. This company is obviously just selling transfer machines as another item, along with safes, window signs, etc. Do they really have experience with heat presses? Why are they charging you extra if you are picking it up?


----------



## mnoble2 (Nov 14, 2008)

Cool. Thanks Guys.

Guess I'm keeping it local again. I got my GX-24 
local for that same reason.


----------

